# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  CapaCity Jokerilla

## Rattivaunu

CapaCity-Mersun lauantaikuvat ovat täällä ja perjantaikuvat täällä.

----------


## dima

Mites tuo liikkui sohjossa?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mites tuo liikkui sohjossa?


Tyylikkään sujuvasti, pehmeästi, sivistyneesti. Oli suomeksi sanottuna ilo matkustaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tyylikkään sujuvasti, pehmeästi, sivistyneesti. Oli suomeksi sanottuna ilo matkustaa.


Sohjossa on riski liukkaudelle, mutta matkustusmukavuuden kannalta pakkaspolanteet ovat merkittävämpi asia. Tässä 2-akselinen perävaunu tarjosi tasaisempaa kyytiä kuin yksittäinen akseli.

Antero

----------


## ViviP

Ohhoh mikä hirmuinen mato! Jos tarkoitus on mennä joka ovesta sisään, niin pummiajokulttuuri kyllä siirtyy Jokerillekin. Mutta komea on, on se.  :Cool:

----------

